# Automatic Shifter



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Anyone here change out their shifter on an automatic? Ed, didn't you put on a leather one? Got any pics?


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

I replaced mine with a MOMO Raptor that I got off ebay for $40. 
Me likey


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Anyone here change out their shifter on an automatic? Ed, didn't you put on a leather one? Got any pics? *


Had a local shop cover my OEM one... about $40us. I would have liked a large thread, now that I have it, but I like it better than stock.

Here's a pic...


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2002)

Looks good. right now im looking for a MOMO shift knob to replace the stock shift knob on my car. never thought of having the stock shifter redone in leather.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Leather..... looks good! Got pics of the MOMO? Did you cut the shaft down.


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Leather..... looks good! Got pics of the MOMO? Did you cut the shaft down. *


Don't have pics on the car... I'll take some this weekend. Didn't cut the shaft. It's a little high, but for me the height is perfect when I put the center armrest in the upper position.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

*Check my cardomain.com page*

OhTwo,

I've got some pics of my knob on my page. Would attach, but it seems that i'm not permitted.

I like my knob kind of tall so that I can lean on the console and still reach it easily.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Check my cardomain.com page*



Altim8GA said:


> *OhTwo,
> 
> I've got some pics of my knob on my page. Would attach, but it seems that i'm not permitted.] I wonder why you pervert
> 
> ...


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Check my cardomain.com page*



wild willy said:


> *
> 
> 
> Altim8GA said:
> ...


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Check my cardomain.com page*



lizzy494 said:


> * *


Nothing funny here Liz... Just guys bragging about their knobs...
Well maybe a little funny.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I post......NO COMMENT.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *I post......NO COMMENT. *


Mark, I went back to your Ride and the Momo is clear plastic? 
Tell me about it OK?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Yeah, its acrylic, I think. Pretty heavy. I use my gated shifter often, so I thought it swell to change it out. Momo had a crystal knob that had a greyish tint to it, but I couldn't find it anywhere. It would have looked much better with my interior.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *Yeah, its acrylic, I think. Pretty heavy. I use my gated shifter often, so I thought it swell to change it out. Momo had a crystal knob that had a greyish tint to it, but I couldn't find it anywhere. It would have looked much better with my interior. *


Acrylic, OK, I like!


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

my knob..


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

scottlny said:


> *my knob..  *


I'd say nice knob, but....


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *I'd say nice knob, but....  *


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *I'd say nice knob, but....  *


You just did hahaa Scott is the height about the same as origional height?


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *You just did hahaa Scott is the height about the same as origional height? *


Yeah.. I never hacked it down.. it's stock height .


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

scottlny said:


> *Yeah.. I never hacked it down.. it's stock height . *


OK Thanx. It looks higher to me but that is probably because the knob itself is smaller than the OEM knob


----------

